
RunAbove – French Cheapest S3-compatible Storage ($0.01/GB/month) - arnley
https://www.runabove.com/storage/object-storage.xml
======
tombrossman
I really wanted to like this as it looked promising and I'm already using (or
have used) other OVH-backed products like Kimsifi and So You Start, with great
results. I set up an account to test it out and ended up cancelling and
deleting the account after less than an hour of use.

What went wrong, in chronological order:-

1\. 30 character password limit. Not the worst thing ever but it indicates
they may not be properly salting & hashing passwords.

2\. UK Postcodes fail if you type them normally, you must remove all spaces
which you must learn through trial and error - the only feedback you get is
'Invalid zip code'.

3\. Credit card details must be entered before you can use anything, and a
'Memorize this card' is checked but disabled, which seems odd.

4\. No guaranteed minimum bandwidth for like on other OVH products. In my
testing I saw about 19MB/s up and 26MB/s down, so not great but okay for the
price.

5\. The worst thing for me was really slow disk speed on their VPS's. My plan
was to move one from DigitalOcean to RunAbove (very happy w/ DO, but want to
mitigate risk by using multiple providers). Running 'dd if=/dev/zero of=iotest
bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync' several times produced results showing disk
speeds of barely 50MB/s. I can do this all day long on the cheapest DO VPS and
see 5x those speeds. No comparison.

Still, like I said the other OVH projects I've used kick ass and I will
probably try this again in six months or so. But for now, there is absolutely
no comparison between RunAbove and DigitalOcean if you are looking for a VPS.
For object storage only, you should test read and write speeds and make sure
you are happy with the results after considering the slightly lower prices.
Not quite there yet for me.

------
onestone
Also cheapest OpenStack-based instances provider. With OVH's DDoS protection
included on top.

~~~
onestone
Aaaaaand it's gone... They suffered a major network meltdown today:
[https://status.runabove.com/](https://status.runabove.com/)

------
slight
This is from OVH.

~~~
jamescun
I believe they were independent to OVH, just utilising OVH's infrastructure
then OVH invested in them. I think they are still separate but obviously have
a close relationship with OVH.

------
arnley
Even cheaper than Amazon Glacier storage.

------
synoptase
looks promising!

